
Vitalik Buterin discusses ETH,BTC, consensus algorithms, scaling, hard forks - umitakcn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxSUCao7psM
======
umitakcn
“At this point, if there was definitive proof that proof of stake would never
work. I would have to seriously have to think if I want to go back to proof of
work or just quit the blockchain space all together”

